# First clomid cycle CD27 ...eyes please



## BabyDust2020

I feel like I can see something in person but I'm not sure if it's my eyes? AF due in 4 days. 

First clomid cycle 50mg days 2-6


----------



## missielibra

Feels like I can see something faint FX


----------



## Becca_89

I can see a line. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something very faint is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## BabyDust2020

Still super faint but its driving me mad!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX it starts to get darker :dust:


----------

